# gaf vented ridgecrest



## altarose (Aug 22, 2010)

Anyone have experience using gaf vented ridgecrest, the instructions on box and online are pretty straight forward and there is only one way that they can overlap and lock into each other. My problem is when installed on 4/12 pitch roof, the plastic strip that sits on top of previous shingle cap has a small hole where the two strips fold into each other. Also what is supposed to stop water from entering the seal between the plastic strip and shingle material. The area I am refering to is on the rake of each ridge shingle and the hole is at the highest point. I have talked to several Gaf reps and techs and they keep saying that they have been tested to 110 mph rain. But if I turn on a gentle mist from garden hose they leak. What am I missing here. I have aready installed them on my garage, but will not use them on house, unless someone can tell me what I am missing here. I have been a journeyman carpenter for 30 years. 
Thanks in advance


----------

